# Eigene View xml-Layout einbinden



## Bitstubbi (13. Jan 2014)

HeyHo, 

ich habe die View-Klasse überschreiben und ein eine Activity eingebunden, weil ich onTouchEvent(MotionEvent event) überschreiben musste. 
Meine neue View names "Touchpad" habe ich wie folgt in meine Activity eingebunden:


```
protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
		super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
		tp = new TouchPad(this, null);
		setContentView(tp);
	}
```

Die Klasse funktioniert auf top, nur sieht man leider nur einen schwarzen Bildschirm, ist ja auch klar, weil keine Referenz auf ein XML-Layout besteht. Nun würde ich gerne 2 Buttons einfügen, doch ich kann ja nicht einfach in der Activity setContentView(...) ändern, weil ich dann ja nicht meine geänderte View habe.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit in meinem "Touchpanel" im Konstruktor o.ä. eine "XML-View" einzubinden?

Versteh ich das View//Activity-Prinzip überhaupt richtig? 

Danke schon mal mfg BitStubbi


----------



## kaoZ (17. Jan 2014)

Du kannst selbstverständlich , insofern dein Touchpanel eine eigenständige Activity ist ( also auch als solche in deine Manifest Datei eingetragen ist ) , mit 
	
	
	
	





```
setContentView();
```
 auch dieser ein eigenes Design , welches aus einer xml Datei geparst wird laden.

[EDIT]Vorraussetzung dafür das dies funktioniert ist allerdings auch das "Touchpanel" die Klasse Activity erweitert, da du sonst auf die
	
	
	
	





```
.onCreate()
```
, und ebendso 
	
	
	
	





```
.setContentView();
```
 methoden nicht zugreifen kannst[/EDIT]

starten würdest du diese dann ganz einfach über einen 
	
	
	
	





```
Intent
```


----------

